

Linus Torvalds: Apple's HFS+ is probably the worst file system ever - tanglesome
http://www.itworld.com/article/2868393/linus-torvalds-apples-hfs-is-probably-the-worst-file-system-ever.html

======
kfll
What the article actually tell?

